# Pee-pee leaks in sleep



## UConnGSD

We noticed that Wolfie has been leaking urine in his sleep pretty much ever since his neutering. We never noticed this before neutering and didn't really know what we could do about it. Especially with his kidney issues, I didn't want to upset the apple cart, so to speak. I can live with a little urine leakage, I thought. Problem is when he gets up on the couch for a nap and puts his butt right where my head goes and then proceeds to leak all over the area. I don't have the heart to forbid him from the couch, so I try to put on a protective layer (whenever I remember i.e.). 

Now my reason for the post: I recently noticed a product called "Leaks No More": 

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/HomeoPet-Leaks-No-More/120003.aspx

Does anybody here have any experience with this product? I am approaching this very gingerly, again, given his kidney issues.


----------



## Alto

Have you discussed this with his vet? how long has this been occurring?
Has he been tested for a urinary infection (sample should be obtained directly from the bladder).

Most cases of urinary incontinemce are seen in spayed female dogs so treatments are often directed at this population.

Depending on how technical you are, you may find this article helpful - it is important to follow up any incontinence issues with a vet as the underlying causes may range from a common UI to neurological or neoplastic disorders.

Sorry I can't comment on the "Leaks No More" remedy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I used that remedy for Chama and it worked but I would definitely have him checked for a UTI before giving him anything. It's not normal for a male dog to leak after a neuter.


----------



## Alto

Out of 65 reviews, typically very few patients were male:

1 male, some effect
1 male, no effect
1 male used short term, seemed effective
(there are also a few unknown sex, no or poor effect)


_Bottom Line:No, I would not recommend this to a friend_
generated either no response from the manufacturer or this one:

_*Only Natural Pet Store Response*:The effectiveness of Leaks No More, as with ANY herbal or natural remedy, varies with the health of the animal. As with traditional medications, animals with advanced or major illness may not respond as well as animals with emergent or mild health concerns._

I'd like to have seen recommendations of other products/ideas from the company rather than this stock' statement

I recall that SouthernThistle ( last topic ) had a male who leaked for sometime after his neuter so you might contact her.


----------



## UConnGSD

Thanks, Alto & Ruth, for the feedback. Wolfie was checked out several times for UTI. For a while, we were doing urine tests every month or so -- especially given his history of having had 2 bouts of severe e-coli infections. Thankfully, after doing a long regimen of PetUTI from AskAriel.com, there has not been a recurrence of UTI. All his urine tests came back clean. I had heard about this drip-drip-drip-in-my-sleep problem in neutered males (not sure where though) but not having had a neutered dog before, I didn't know whether this was abnormal. I will get it checked out by the vet. FYI, Wolfie gets monthly blood work done and apart from the slightly elevated BUN and creatinine, there are no pointers there regarding this problem. 

Also, I just came back from a trip and didn't see your comments until just now. I gave him his first dose this morning. So should I stop? I'll PM SouthernThistle too.


----------



## UConnGSD

> Originally Posted By: AltoHas he been tested for a urinary infection (sample should be obtained directly from the bladder).


This is the one that they do under anasthesia (sp?) with ultrasound, right? If so, yes, we had it done at Cornell, nothing showed up there. I will dig through the article you sent and discuss with my vet.


----------



## LisaT

I would try that product, it's not going to hurt if it doesn't help.

I would also check any of your supplements. There are a few of us whose dogs leak when they have too much sulfur based stuff - that would included MSM, taurine, garlic, and others.


----------



## UConnGSD

Okay, LisaT, I'm giving the product a shot. 

Also, that's interesting info about the supplement. Here's what Wolfie gets:
Solid Gold Seameal http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_guid=708afd49-d9b8-4a64-bf28-1ed7365f391b
Salmon Oil
Welactin
Vetriscience Renal Essentials http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Vetri-Science-Renal-Essentials-For-Dogs/125028.2.aspx
Vitamin B-12 250 mcg
Calcitriol
The only "culprit" in terms of sulphur that I can think of would be the Solid Gold. What do you think?


----------

